# Motorhome classified ad on tinternet rant.



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have been looking since last September for a 2 berth van, prices are annoyingly increasing all the time even on seriously rubbish vans.

I have searches set up on both Ebay and Autotrader which basically means you don't have to keep typing in the same search parameters, but the sellers are getting really annoying by not taking down ads once sold so if you see a new one you ring them and they say sorry sold but we have this or that van which is always not what you want or in the right price range, to be honest, eBay is the best of the bunch, then Gumtree, Autotrader is pants as it OAL, we did use to have a halfway decent one on here but it vanished along with the cheque he got, preloved it rubbish, there are other sites but they are just re-advertisers so a waste of time.


And when you do find the right van, you go to see it and it is not as described but another POS.


Frustrated of Yorkshire.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I feel your pain.
And don't you just love those that re-advertise saying “Reselling due to time waster”
The reason the buyer was a 'time waster' was because the vehicle you're selling is nothing like the advert or they realised it was a lump of cr*p the moment they clapped eyes on it.
Best of luck ......


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I had one of those Keith.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz and I went all the way to Dover (over twelve hours round trip with fuel and food stops) when we were looking for a 2002 Bessie E745, we asked all the questions before even setting off, even for recent pictures, guaranteed no rot underneath etc, ******** it was rotten as a pear and covered in green crap all over, cowardly git sent his daughter out to talk to us, I told her what I thought of the van, her dad refused to come out of the house to speak to me, not that there would have been much speaking.

The trouble now is that Liz doesn't want to travel to see vans more than 50 miles away and of course, if I insist because that is where the van is so you have to go there to see it, she's all negative which makes for an unpleasant journey, so I prefer to do two trips and go alone to view.


I currently get 5-7 emails a day from eBay for different vans.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You could look at it another way Kev and ask if people will be selling good vans at the moment. Even if we weren't using ours I would be of a mind to keep it in the current climate. Once/if the borders all open up people will be going back to their old ways of flying out to Torremolinos for their hols and might put their, quite respectable, van on the market.

Is there any mileage in the small ads? Are there people out there who are not internet savvy or do not trust it? Is there a way of accessing small ads around the country?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Never had much luck with small ads in the past.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I quite liked the look of this one when he bought it in 2009 and when it came up for sale I asked how much? €45k they said as it's "Like New".!! I suggested it might be worth €33K. on a good day but €45k was far too much.
It's still unsold a year later.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We had a similar thing when we wanted a small caravan to use as a site hut/toilet. Went to see one that seemed cheap and cheerful with the tag line "need it gone". It was wedged between a mature hedge and a tree trunk! As if that wasn't enough it had no tow bar! One can only assume it was pulled off in an effort to release the van from its final resting place. Timewasters!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There are all kinds of time waster when selling, some come for a day out, free tea and cake, just to be nosey, you name it, we have inadvertently been guilty of it too, we've gone to see a van to check out if it has the space for all our gubbins, will the beds be big enough, what does this engine pull like, is it nice to drive, all manner of questions, you can't know everything from an ad and it amazes me that if you ask direct questions some sellers just don't know, but we keep looking, we certainly know what we can accept or ignore and things we must have, the rest is a bit suck it and see. When I advertise a van I list it all, I answer all questions honestly, if a van has a serious (in my mind) problem then we will PX it, let the dealer take the strain not some innocent punter, but as I get older I really cannot be arsed with people lying to me so sellers beware of my wrath.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Liz and I went all the way to Dover (over twelve hours round trip with fuel and food stops)* when we were looking for a 2002 Bessie E745,* we asked all the questions before even setting off, even for recent pictures, guaranteed no rot underneath etc, ******** it was rotten as a pear and covered in green crap all over, cowardly git sent his daughter out to talk to us, I told her what I thought of the van, her dad refused to come out of the house to speak to me, not that there would have been much speaking.


Well this confused me as we are considering selling our 2002 Rapido and I was going to suggest that you might be interested.
Then I saw that you own a 2002 E745 so presumably you are looking for something newer!
Presumably your trip to Dover was some time ago.

Gordon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes Gordon it was, my avatar hasn't changed (doing it next) recently so it was sold last year, but We used Motorhome Depot, never again., we don't like A class vans anyway


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

How much do you want to spend Kev? What about my Kontiki? At least you know everything thats right (and wrong) with it. Might be a bit big if you are looking for a two birth though and maybe you are looking for something newer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Such a kind offer Barry  

I would like to find a nice 2 berth van with a rear lounge (only found one so far) or a front lounge (the Nuevo is close) but 07 Ducato or later, an oven and 4 burner hob would be nice, sub £25k very sub if poss.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry Ray, not working it asks for my name and email then doesn't accept them, POS.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz just sent me a link to a van on Ebay, almost what we want price near enough, so I looked to see if they had any others which might suit us and two other possibilities, but no phone number in any of the ads, Google gives me a number, but no bloody answer, what is it with these people.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Makes you suspicious doesn't it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No not really, Liz thinks like that if everything isn't just right, but people are people and we don't always do what others expect, still bloody annoying, they got back to me anyway via Ebay.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

the motorhomes and prices are genuine, however, they are going under a different name and location, they just arranged an appointment for Thursday for viewing, meantime I looked at them on Google reviews, and we have looked at two vans there before, they are on a farm and it has a hideous track up to it, and the reviews are not very good at all and the salesman is a total A-hole when you meet him, the other staff are really nice.


So we've told them what we think and that we won't be going.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah, all becomes clear. What a shame


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, still Liz has a better idea of exactly what I want now, so nothing lost, she keeps looking at stuff I wouldn't want and then sending me the link so now we're on the same page we might get somewhere.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You can't go wrong if you follow orders Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have to disagree with that totally Ray, Liz is the amenable one here, if I was too then nothing would get decided, she has the whole house to mess about with and does, but the van is my area as I am the one who drives it, she is in charge of things relating to food, storage, and cooking, etc, I pick the van usually as she no longer comes to look unless it's local.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought like that Kev. I was deluding myself. My wife has an input on everything and you find yourself going along with it and wondering why.
Mind you if it goes wrong years later it was all your idea.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We agree on most stuff of course, but it's taken a good while to get her trained up, her ex was rubbish at wimmin managemunt.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

:argue:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:d :d:d


----------

